

Ask HN: CodePundit.com – We are building a better stackoverflow. Are we? - kull

We are looking for feedback, advice and beta testers.<p>About the project:<p>The main idea of CodePundit is to have a place for programmers to get quality answers to any of their questions almost immediately.<p>For experts (who must be approved) answering questions is a way to make some money and be recognized by companies&#x2F;startups who will use CodePundit. If possible, we also want to encourage experts to try the &#x27;teaching approach&#x27; rather than &#x27;blindly answering&#x27; questions.<p>We see this project as something which combines a Q&amp;A site with an eLance type of place. You will have access to the best developers out there, on demand, and you don&#x27;t need to worry about selecting the best candidate.<p>Since there is a payment involved, we expect no spamming and people will be asking questions when they really need it. On the other hand, since they pay, they can expect a quick and quality answer. If your question is not urgent and you are okay to have it answered in the next day or two, you can always submit it for free or for a very little payment.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.CodePundit.com
======
UweSchmidt
For some reasons SO already provides magic answers 24/7 even for very obscure
problems, often providing both the answer and some teaching thrown in, and all
of that for free.

Can you give an example for a question that wasn't, or wouldn't be answered
properly on SO?

(There's a little typo at the bottom in "Affordable".)

~~~
kull
Many of my questions were not answered on SO, while I was in a hurry during a
development process. I also usually get an answer not immediately or my answer
is marked not always correctly as "duplicate" etc.

CodePundit is not designed to compete with sites where you submit a question
and don't worry much when the answer will come. CodePundit would be used when
you need an answer within 1 hour and be sure it is answered by an expert.

~~~
UweSchmidt
One thing that might work is a "These friendly experts are on standby to fix
your shit" \- approach. Programming is scary and at any given time thousands
of programmers are stuck at something. You know, someone to hold your hand and
go through that logfile together with you, could be nice :-)

Good luck!

